# Help with crossover choice



## berstuck (Aug 29, 2013)

I've only ever been a 2 channel guy. But after purchasing an epson 5010 and 100" elite cinegrey screen, I'm going to start making the transition to a surround set up. My audio playback chain is currently an htpc running usb out to an emotiva xda 2 dac, then xlr out to adcom gfa 5802. My speakers are energy veritas 1.8's. It's a very simple chain and sounds fantastic. My dilemma is that I cannot afford to simply add a couple pairs of surround speakers, a center channel, a sub, and a processor all at once. So I'm starting with the sub. 

After a nice chat with tom from psa, I decided to order a psa xv15 subwoofer. While I'm waiting on the subwoofer to arrive I've started to ponder the idea of picking up a crossover to integrate it into the system. I don't want to spend a ton of money on something that will be obsolete when I finally buy a pre/pro. But on the other hand I don't want my system to sound like until then either. As it could be a year or more before I purchase the processor. Would something like the Behringer SUPER-X PRO CX3400 do a quality job at integrating the sub into my system or should I just run the rca out of my dac, and let both the mains and the sub play below 80hz for now?


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

There is a built in crossover on your new sub. That's really all you need. You can use XLR Y connectors/cables with XLR to RCA adapters for the sub woofer. 

The CX3400 is a three way crossover. If you wish to use an external electronic crossover the CX2310 which is a 2 way crossover will be sufficient. 

BTW: I own and use a CX2310 to bi-amp my ESL panels and dual TL sub woofers. I have it set for a crossover frequency of ~85Hz. It's continuously adjustable from 44Hz up. It also has a separate mono sub woofer output (I don't use) adjustable from 10Hz to 215Hz if you want to bi-amp your mains and still use a sub woofer.


----------



## berstuck (Aug 29, 2013)

JoeESP9 said:


> There is a built in crossover on your new sub. That's really all you need. You can use XLR Y connectors/cables with XLR to RCA adapters for the sub woofer.


The dac outputs through xlr and rca simultaneously so no y adapters needed. I'm aware the sub has a built in crossover, as I asked if I should just let the speakers and sub both play below 80hz or if the crossover would sound better enough to justify the expenditure on temporary gear. I apparently used an inappropriate word in my initial post as it appears to have been edited out! Thanks for the suggestion of the cx2310, I'll check it out.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

My personal experience has been that letting both mains and sub play below the crossover gives less quality sound than applying a HPF to the mains


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

berstuck said:


> The dac outputs through xlr and rca simultaneously so no y adapters needed. I'm aware the sub has a built in crossover, as I asked if I should just let the speakers and sub both play below 80hz or if the crossover would sound better enough to justify the expenditure on temporary gear. I apparently used an inappropriate word in my initial post as it appears to have been edited out! Thanks for the suggestion of the cx2310, I'll check it out.


I've tried it both ways. In my system I get IMO better sound by restricting the bandwidth of the signal going to my mains. My subs use external amps and have no built in crossovers so they have always been run bandwidth limited.

Incidentally, my Acoustats have a switchable built in passive high pass filter (100Hz) that I've tried using. The sound is IMO better using an electronic crossover. I've also used a Paradigm X-30 crossover. The Behringer IMO sounds better and is more flexible.

If you try running your mains full range, a good starting point to low pass the feed to the sub woofer is the -3dB point of the mains


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

berstuck said:


> I don't want to spend a ton of money on something that will be obsolete when I finally buy a pre/pro.


With the quality of your system I’d suggest getting something more upscale. You could ebay a used Ashly or Rane crossover and then resell it after you get your surround sound processor. Or maybe get a Yamaha YDP2006 parametric equalizer. It has low and high pass filters which you could use now, and and after you get your processor you could move the equalizer to the subwoofer signal chain. Most subs benefit greatly from parametric equalization. You can find my review of the YDP2006 in my signature.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## berstuck (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for the responses guys. I narrowed the inexpensive crossovers down to the behringer dcx 2496. In the end though it was only 200 bucks less than a refurb onyko nr818. So I went the route of the receiver. I'll see how well audyssey sets up a 2.1 system. If i'm disappointed in the sound I'll ditch the receiver and try the crossover out. 

I really like the idea of having a 2.1 channel system. The 1.8's are lovely speakers but they struggle a little with really low bass. I figure a higher crossover point would give me some more placement flexibility as well. Right now the only place I can get them in the room is a little too close to the wall for my tastes. If it works out well enough maybe I'll look into some home made port plugs.


----------



## getech (Mar 4, 2010)

Your speakers are the "voice" of your system, and setting them up carefully can help you get the most out of your investment. Our article on positioning your speakers properly offers detailed placement instructions. But even after you've followed those suggestions, you may still be able to improve your setup with small adjustments. Have the member of your household with the most discerning ears sit in the main listening position, and check whether —

the front speakers sound best facing directly into the room, or angled slightly inward toward the listener
the center channel sounds better above or below the TV (assuming you have both options)
your surround speakers are most effective when facing straight, or angled toward the main listening position.


----------



## talmadge (May 4, 2010)

I have good luck with Rane crossovers. Using one now for my Carver Amazing Platinum IV speakers.


----------

